# Poor Open cell sprayfoam job, can I..



## jmbeam (Feb 9, 2007)

I built a new ICF (Insulated Concrete foam) Ranch home with an elaborate roofline with hips etc. The original Sprayfoam contractor did not apply the amount of foam that was dictated in the contract. We went to court and got some money but nearly enough. We have some of the worst Ice dams in the neighborhood. The attic is Spray foamed on the roofline but nearly enough, some areas only have 1-2" of Open 0.5 foam. The walls obviously dont reguire additional foam.

Could I apply Atticat insulation to the attic floor? Will this cause any additional problems down the line? It is an unused attic and to be honest is cavenous due to the style of the roof. Can I cover the numerous can lights that are installed? These are IC recessed lights but NOT air tight? I also have AC vents in the ceiling (6") in case we ever installed air conditioning. How should these best best economically covered below the insulation?

Lastly how should the sides of the walls Skylights be insulated and also the rooms that 10-11' high? Should the area that extends up from the floor have conventional insulation cut to fit these voids? Thank you:no:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jmbeam said:


> I built a new ICF (Insulated Concrete foam) Ranch home with an elaborate roofline with hips etc. The original Sprayfoam contractor did not apply the amount of foam that was dictated in the contract. We went to court and got some money but nearly enough. We have some of the worst Ice dams in the neighborhood. The attic is Spray foamed on the roofline but nearly enough, some areas only have 1-2" of Open 0.5 foam. The walls obviously dont reguire additional foam.
> 
> Could I apply Atticat insulation to the attic floor? Will this cause any additional problems down the line?
> 
> ...


see above....


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Where are you located?

2. Is there attic ventilation? 

3. Is there plastic on the ceiling below?

Read "Code citations": http://resourcecenter.pnl.gov/cocoon/morf/ResourceCenter/article/1520

Gary


----------



## jmbeam (Feb 9, 2007)

1. Where are you located? Upstate New York

2. Is there attic ventilation? NO

3. Is there plastic on the ceiling below? NO


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Air seal all the cans, top plates, and other penetrations in the air barrier.

At that point, fix the skylight shafts and blow in and R-50 to the attic.

Once that is done, you may want to consider converting to vented attic assembly given the fact that the hot roof (spray foamed roof) was done completely inadequately and is not functioning as one should.


----------

